# How did your bettas get their names??



## spriken (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen some great names here and was wondering how you all came up with then.

Spirit-Got his name cause he's got a lot of it,you'd think he could take on a great white and win!

Skittles-I couldn't find the right name for him for over a month,till one day he started flaring( for the first time).What was the big threat to his territory?
A bag of skittles that needed a beat down.

Monet-His coloring reminds me of a Monet painting,even more fitting Monet did a lot of waterscapes.

There mine,now lets hear yours.
;-)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll post mine too! I love the origin of Skittles!

Ben - Named after a character from Supernatural. My rats are named after them too.

Hughie - Random name, I wanted something old sounding.

Twitch - When he came home he had a twitch, he was named Jose but it didn't stick.

Nixon - His old owner named him this, so we kept it out of respect.

Freddy - A gift from my friend, so I let her name him.

Spidey - Named after Spiderman. We had Carnage and Venom too.

Suki, Yuki, Tatsu, Kaida, Yoshe - Japanese names that reflect them.

Teeko - I named her something different, but my son kept calling her Teeko so it stuck!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

General Tso- my 10 year old named him after his chinese food (technically it's his fish).

Rex- named after the annoying puppet in Victorious by my kids.:roll:

I'm getting an AB fish on Tues or Weds and I am naming that one, LOL.:-D


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Here's mine!

Tobi- Who doesn't love Tobey Maguire?? I just spelt it differently.
Mr Jingles- He likes to dance around a lot like a jingle dancer!

There's mine! Cool names everyone!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

most of mine are named after movie/cartoon characters except for these

with the exception of Butterbuns - I let the idiot boyfriend name her
barron von fishie fins - it sounds cute
India - it just fit her
mr coffee ebcause his color is tan like when you add milk to coffee 
oooh and sushi - she has no tail when i got her


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I name most of my fish after anime. .*sweat drop* 

Grell- he was a red fish and the charicter grell loves red.

Undertaker- He was just a dark but bright looking fish and what could be more dark then an undertaker. (again an anime name that just fit)

Itachi- He's black and red, and itachi usually wears black in red in the anime i like...

Neji- he's kind of this purpleish color, and the anime character has purple eyes. ...


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

huge paragraph coming...

Pierce- I felt like Pierce was a beasty man name and Pierce has spikes.
Flair- Flair has a gorgeous long fin that twirls at the end. He has flair.
Demi- a girl name for a small being. She was smaller at the time.
Caspian- ironic because he's a scaredy cat. color of the sea.
Hippie- he is a variety of colors. looks like he got tye dyed
Shasta- it suited him 
Bangle- He has red and green, so it reminded me of Christmas. xmas ornaments
Viper- He's bright green and black. obviously a toxic snake name in order.
Jericho- Gold and innocent. Jericho is the city of the heavens or something like that.
Soldier- First rescue, I didn't think he'd make it. He did and he's a fighter.
Harvey- Named after my first fish that died.
Navajo- named because his fins reminded me of a Navajo blanket. 
Gabriel- named after an angel. Pure white and was injured when I got him.
Goliath- He's a beast!
Florence- She's quirky and it reminded me of quirky Florence and the Machine. 
Peach- she's literally peach colored.
Charlotte- someone recommended this name. Girly and Queen like.
Roxanne- someone recommended this name. Tough.
Piranha- after trying to eat an ant, three hairs, and his own fins, it seemed appropriate.
Viking- his colors reminded me of something a viking would wear. ironic also cause he's really sensitive.
Indigo- he's the color indigo!
Tristan- sounds like an innocent and gorgeous name.
Ichabod- previously Spooky, he's orange with black lips. he needed a scary name.
Flamenco- he's a red butterfly, looks like a carnation or the dress of a flamenco dancer.
Cosmo- when I got him he was white and blue, like the skies.
Nobel- people were abusing him at Walmart when I picked him up. named after Nobel Peace Prize
Caesar- deemed snobby and high class enough for this gorgeous plakat. 
Marie- The finer of two girls.
Josie- The goofier (and oranger) of two girls.
Orlando- was named by her original owner for a sunset in Florida.
Thor- he's beasty and has red and silver. seemed appropriate
Atlas- named after the greek bear of courage, I got this guy after a day of fear.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

my babies all boys (oldest first)

mr. fishie [blue/red vt]
technically my bf's betta .. he never decided on a name or bothered naming him .. so everytime i saw him or walked in the room i would say "hi mr. fishie" since he had no official name .. and the little guy would come swimming up to me .. so the name kinda just stuck

mystique [blue vt]
he's such a mystery .. and changes colors depending on the light .. and he has a hint of red in his beard sometimes .. depending on the lighting .. so named after the x-men .. mystique .. since he's ever changing .. and it seems like he morphs colors ..

ruby/emerald R.I.P [red vt that turned green O_O]
was gift for grandma .. decided to name him anyway since grandma doesn't live that far and we'd see him a lot .. but he started turning green .. so we renamed him emerald .. he died from velvet .. we think .. T_T .. grandma was sad (so we got her another betta)

mr. bubbles [orange dalmatian vt]
for the longest time i couldn't come up with a name for this little guy .. he was whiteish clear when i got him .. but quickly started turning orangeish and getting spots (after a week) .. in the beginning i thought there was something wrong with him cus i never knew bettas would get spots .. but to my surprise he was a dalmatian and a rare find .. he always blows bubbles .. everywhere .. not just his bubble nest .. but tiny bubbles will be everywhere on top of his tank every day .. so eventually i decided to call him mr. bubbles

yuki [white/iridescent hm or delta .. can't really tell he doesn't flare]
yuki was a rescue from petsmart .. he was in very bad conditions when i saved him .. yuki means snow in japanese .. and is very fitting for him because.. this little guy is so very delicate like snow (and has chronic sbd) .. and his iridescent fins kinda looks like the way snow glistens when it catches the light and shimmers

scarlett [red HM]
replacement betta for grandma ^_^ this little guy is so red .. and so feisty like scarlett o-hare from gone with the wind .. hopefully this one won't change color .. grandma likes red =D

nimbus [white feathertail OHM /w big ears]
initially i was gonna name him cloud .. cus his fins were so fluffy fluttering around .. especially since he has big ears so he looked like a fluffy white cloud floating in the water .. and 2nd reason would be cloud after the final fantasy 7 char .. since his face looks all melancholy and his mouth dosen't close all the way (at least i thought it didn't when i was holding him and walking around with him at the LPS) .. bf wanted to name him casper like the friendly ghost .. so since we couldn't decide i posted a name suggestion thread .. and someone suggested naming him nimbostratus cloud .. or 'nimbo' for short .. and i thought it was a wonderful idea .. so instead i look the Latin term form his suggestion which is nimbus .. cus nimbo sounded too much like dumbo .. and i didn't want to name him that cus of my baby's big ears =D

thought i'd give my marimo balls some face time too
mushimaro
my first marimo ball .. when i touched him he felt all mushie .. and he reminded me of squeezing those giant marshmallows as a kid .. and i love mashimaro ^_^ .. so i just kinda word played it .. and made it mushimaro

spongebob
he soaks up water so much .. even after i squeezle it out .. he never floats .. just soaks up water and sinks .. he's also in the tank with mr. bubbles that has the sponge bob pineapple decor so =D

dave
after the minions from despicable me .. though this one seems to have grown ears

stewart
another minion .. marimo balls are gonna take over the world (eventually i want enough marimo balls i can name after all the despicable me minions) ^_^


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Fairfax ~ I was looking for "blond" sounding name meanings. He's also kind of snooty, so somehow his name fits his personality. [Light yellow BF VT]
Honey ~ His colour reminds me of clover honey. And he's a sweetheart. [Super intense yellow VT]
Quest ~ Got him in Quebec, and it took awhile to come home with him. So I thought a name befitting for him would be something to do with travelling. [Blue marble grizzle BF CT]
Rodion ~ It fits him, and it sounds pretty cool.  [Purple/Red VT]
Kryptonite ~ He's green and I could not resist him. He was my weakness. [Green dragon HM]
Raja ~ It just fits him. He has a regal presence about him. [Copper/Red CT]
Oliver ~ He totally resembled a green olive. Totally. [Green short body VT,RIP]
Corvus ~ Seems to fit him well. [Royal Blue VT]
Zale ~ Wanted a Z name. It means "sea" in a language I forget. [Purple/Red grizzle VT]
Soliel ~ He looks like an underwater sunflower. [Yellow CT]
Kasterborous ~ Doctor Who Geekery  [Steel blue CT, RIP]
Boaz ~ The meaning fits him. [Multi VT, RIP]
Sterling~ My little star .... He's grown so much in the past few months. [Steel VT]
Peaseblossom ~ A fairy from Shakespeare.  [Orange Dal VT, RIP]
Gertrude ~ She's a tough PK girl, and doesn't have a delicate bone in her body. She needed a tough sounding name. [Green/Red PKF]
Mimosa and Elektra: Two VT ladies I picked up today. [Mimosa: Steel blue grizzle | Elektra: Red Cambodian]


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Ive only got one.
Miami Ice- i got his name from the local race horse that won me $50. The horse and fish are both white so i thought it was a suttable name for him considering ive already invested $50 into him.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll just give you all my pets.

The Bettas: 

Yuuki because I love that name, and it means white or snow in Japanese and he has some white. I tried out a few names before like Neo but they never stuck.

Ryu because it means beloved one, and its an awesome name.

The Goldfish

Beau because me and my friends decided it, and it is really cute.

The Cory catfish

It was Akio which is a Japanese name, but when she layed eggs I had to make it Kia because she couldn't have a silly boy name! But beau ate all of her eggs. O.e

The Pleco

Echo because it fits him and it is Echo the Pleco!

The 3 Snails

Yori because he just looks like one

Blu because he is a blue snail

Toma because, well, I just like it.

The parakeets

Skyler because her colors look the the sky. My mom calls her that as a nickname.

Junior because he looks like my 1st parakeet that died.

The chinchillas

Mo because it just fits his spunky and amazing personality

Lego because my brother got to name him though he is still mine


The dog

Chili because it is the name he came with and it SOOO fits him. 

The cat

Bella because she came with it and she had already had her name changed when the first family that had her got rid of her. Her old old name was Gracie so we call her Bella Gracie.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

Current Betta: 

Roranicus Pondicus aka Rory - Pink&Red butterfly HM boy - Rory is named after a character from Doctor Who. When I first got him he acted like a little bad a**. From time to time he also called Nemo by my family. He like to look at his filter, like he try to stop it like Nemo did.

Past Betta:

Pirate - Blue CT Boy - I got him during my last year of High school. I named after the schools mascot, a pirate. Plus the school color was blue.

Kiwi - Blue&Green VT Boy - When I got him he seem all green, so I named after the fruit. Later he showed some blue, but I still kept the name.

Eeyore - Blue&Purple VT Boy - This little guy was my first Betta. His color remind me of the character Eeyore. Oddly he a very dull and gloomy guy.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Willy- named him after a previous Betta
Show off- kept flaring when I first got him
Pop eye- only has one eye
Dash- will not stay still for more than 2 seconds 
Hope- got him when my grandma got sick and I named him hope , for my grandma
And those are all the names of my bettas


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i wanna try

strawberry- she was sweet and a little jerk, kinda small

chili pepper- he is almost solid red like a chili pepper

luna- she reminded me of the moon, am Hispanic so i chose luna

lunar- i wanted a boy-ish name of luna so i chosed lunar

oceanist- his body was blue in light it is blue and green it made me think of an ocean

i still having trouble on my new girl for her name


----------



## SaberFireTiger (Oct 1, 2011)

Alpha - Cause he is my first betta and the Greek letter looks like a fish. 

Argo - Means bright, shining and swift. Named after Jason's ship in Greek mythology.


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dolson - after the residence hall I've lived in since I started at this school. He seems to like being called "Dol" better tho.


----------



## hotrodjimmy (Oct 3, 2011)

Neros - root of the Ancient Greek name Nereus, basically means 'wet one.' Neros is so chill and smooth, that it just seemed to fit him, and wet one is a perfect description of a fish!

Xerxes - Greek version of the name, Ahasuerus, which means lion-king or warrior-king. I wanted artaxerex, but my wife and I compromised on Xerxes. This guy is so fiesty, it's crazy. The name fit perfectly. He is like a lion, and I'm pretty sure he would fight a lion.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Mister-on our way homw wit him i said "hey mister dont die okay?" and i asked my mom what to name im and she said Mister!
Sister-is rhymed with mister and was a girl.
Sir- well i had Mister(formal male name)Sister (started with "S") so i said a formal male name that began with "S"
Pedro-named after my friends dead betta
Ghost- name by Betaguy in a comment. (he is ill at the moment preay he'll make it to tomorrow)


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Gunter (R.I.P.): Named after the Ice King's penguin minion(s) on Adventure Time!

Gustav: One of my mom's favorite artists is Gustav Klimt, and the markings around his mouth look like a mustache! :-{

Frederick (marimo ball): My roommate named him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

gunter i like that name, i like adventure time too ^_^ but sorry you lost him

and mistersmom i hope he makes it too ;]]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

nope he died. 
BUT Thanx anyways!


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Suki -Means beloved in japanese

Po- Short for Posiedon, greek god of the sea

Spoof -Means parody cause he always makes me laugh


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

caitic10 said:


> Suki -Means beloved in japanese
> 
> Po- Short for Posiedon, greek god of the sea
> 
> Spoof -Means parody cause he always makes me laugh


 
you should name your unnamed one mystery ^,^....


----------



## RobotFrog (Sep 23, 2011)

Oi, I have too many fish lol.

Bouffon - french for jester (huge Joker fan) and also comes from a latin verb meaning 'to puff' which he loooves to do. I usually call him Boofy Pants though 
Loki - Marvel character. He was white but seems to be getting blue/red in his fins...so I might rename him Captain America (can you tell that I'm a geek yet?)
Rex - my sister's old betta. He was so ill when I got him that he looked like a dinosaur
Boba Fett - Uuuh cuz he's awesome?!

Sparrow - she loves the pirate ship in her tank so I named her after Jack Sparrow. Would have gone with Elizabeth but the name seemed too docile for a nearly all black CT
Squirt - she's tiny and always off doing her own thing, disappearing then popping up randomly
Starshine - needed a super pretty name for a super pretty girl
Sally - she's the same color grey as the boyfriend's beloved Mustang by the same name
Lucy - same color turquoise as the boyfriend's beloved Rambler (if I named a betta after my automobile it'd be a "Mr. Car" lol)
Lady Gaga - I really don't know... Poker Face was playing and she was moving her gills in tune with "mau mau mau mauuu" and it just stuck
Pachuca - named after one of my favorite songs by Minus the Bear
Pebbles - was white with 3 black spots, and now has freckles all over the top of her body
Peekaboo - her petco cup looked empty sitting on the shelf, I couldn't find her til I picked it up. She's a teeny girl
Dr. Frank-n-furter - I can't tell the gender, so I renamed him/her after the tranny in Rocky Horror


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Brutus - A big pk who had banged up silver dragon scales and looked like a war hero and brute!

Vega - A word meaning sky, named for his black and dark blue marbling with red dots and bright aqua and white luminescence. 

Salvador - Named after Salvador Dali. Why? (Terrible art joke ahead) BECAUSE HE'S SO SURREAL! But seriously it was surreal I found a giant purple hmpk at petco for 15 bucks!


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

*Mr. Bubbles* - He was my daughter's grade one class pet and the class named him. Her name was picked out of a hat at the end of the school year and she got to bring him home. That is how we became Betta lovers. Mr. Bubbles died in August, he was about 2 1/2.

*Rusty* - We got him after Mr. Bubbles died. He is a lovely rust colour.

Poly and Lilo - I got them on October 1 which was Walt Disney World's 40th birthday. I am an avid Disney lover so I named Poly after the Polynesian Resort (one of my favourites) and Lilo because she is a Disney character and the "official" character of the Polynesian.


----------



## Potential4Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

Baldwick got his name cuz a lot of my friends said he looked like a grumpy old man and sure enough he acts like one so i started a random name search for old sounding names, he also goes by Bal

Ra got his cuz hes a yellow which reminded me of the egyptian sun god

Capt Nemo (siamese algae eater) named after the captian of 25000 leagues under the sea because he stays at the bottom of the tank most the time

Misty (ferret) because my bf wouldnt let me name her Mimi for being mini and pandora was too long a name for a mischief lil thing like her and we didnt like shortening it to dora


Chum-Fu (RIP) got his name cuz a lady i worked with said to name him chum after shark bait and my friend said to name him fu like kung fu so i put them together to get the japanese warrior name i wanted but everyone associated him with nemo's nickname Shark Bait (hoohaha)


----------



## extremewonton (Oct 6, 2011)

Wilfred- i saw the tv show Wilfred (US version), and thought i would name my fish that


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Charlie- I was in third grade and named him after my Beanie Baby rooster.
Flame- He was red. 'Nuff said.
Indigo- He was blue. I was good at giving my fish super original names...
Juliet- She was my first girl. I don't know where I got the name, but it might have had to do with Shakespeare, or an old Green Day song.
St. Jimmy- Green Day's my favorite band, and he was black (with red and green) so I thought naming him after one of their characters in American Idiot was appropriate.
Reese- He was originally Risa, but then he grew up and was a male. It took forever to name him.
Unnamed- He doesn't have a name yet...


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Bruce! - Everyone named Bruce is awesome! Bruce Springsteen, Bruce Lee, Bruce Wayne... Need I say more?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

This should be a sticky!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Cash: Named after Johnny Cash

Hank: Named after Hank Williams

Rebel: He reminded me of the confederate/rebel flag - i'm a dork, i know

Adalida: named after the George Strait song, she lives with cory catfish so i thought it was fitting lol, if you're not familiar with the song here's the chorus:
"Adalida, pretty little cajun queen
Sweet dixie flower, the belle of the bayou
You're every young man's dream
Adalida, I'd walk through a hurricane
To stand beside you sweet Adalida
I'd swim the Pontchartrain"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Spartan: a real fighter and survivor, never giving up!

Lord Maine: well...royale blue...royal...y'know.. (I have no idea)

Crayola Colors: my friend said his name needed to be colors because he has many colors. And he reminded me of Crayola Crayons... So... Crayola Colors 

Voldemort: I HAVE NO IDEA. My friend named him. She's obsessed with Harry Potter series...

Madame: She WAS a real lady. I think she's stuck in PMS mode...

Marge and Tina: the sisters... and well... Thanks to a puntastic teacher my fish are a tribute to him: Marge'n'tina.

Zebra: Fast lady who grew rapidly, and now defeats all but Madame in size.

Rose: The little sister of all, she had no name until she showed me these brilliant pinkish/red fins - hence, a rose


----------



## Morghen (Oct 10, 2011)

Ramona Flowers: (my sister's beta) I had just begun reading the Scott Pilgrim vs The World series and wanted her to name her fish after a character from the series. 

Wallace Wells: I wanted to stick with the Scott Pilgrim theme so I named him after Scott's roommate.


-Morghen


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

My fish's names are based on their appearances.

Sparkle - He was a lot of different colors so I named him Sparkle because it sounded better than Speckled.

Saphire - He was a really pretty solid blue color

Shimmer - He shimmer when sunlight hit him. I tihnk there is an actual term for scales that do that.

Spicy - He has the first personality based name. He was banging up against his container to get at a male betta he could see. He also bit me alot. I didn't like to play with him. 

Sky - He was a really pretty sky blue color

Rainbow - He had a lot of different colors like Sparkle

Peach - He was a peachy color

Mario - He was a solid red betta

Luigi - He was green when I brought him, but he didn't stay green like Emerald. Now his green has some blue in it. 

Snowy - He was white when I brought him but it was due to stress. Now that he's been in my care for over a year He's purple with some blue. I think I'm going to do some more personality based names like I did with Spicy. A purple/blue fish named Snowy is just silly. XD


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaston- my red veiltale. He's named after the guy in Beauty and the Beast.
HE'S A MANLY FISH 8D


He's my only one right not, I'm going to petsmart this weekend with the intention of getting more >:3




Also, I have Miro, my kitten. Miro is "I See" in Spanish and Miro is cross eyed LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL Spicy!!!! Yeah I own my friend's rescue betta. He does the same -.-


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Dionysus--Named after the greek god of wine!

Why? A bunch of reasons!

First, he is a warm purple red color that very much looks like the color of wine, and the color Dionysus is associated with. 

The greek god is known to represent the effects of alchohol--often being very loving and playful, or sometimes being aggressive and full of rage and bravado. Reminds me of a betta fish, doing their happy wiggles, or flaring up at a neighboring fish.

Dionysus the greek god is known for being effeminate--looks like both a man and a woman a bit. This works in two ways--male bettas in general are often confused for girls because they are so pretty, and my betta is a plakat--so even betta lovers will sometimes confuse boys for girls! My parents even can't help but call him a 'she'!  

Also I love mythology.  And it's a cool name! Die-uhn-eye-suhs.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr. Plum - Suggested by one of the amazing members here! I walked over to my betta's tank, said "Hello Mr. Plum!" and the named fit him perfectly!

Lucky - My third, first fish. Sadly, my first two betta's died. I had a feeling this guy would be lucky and so far, he has been!


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

"Gaurdian of the Sunken Temple" -Gaurdna-

I was playing legend of Zelda Ocarina of time and his little 1 gal tank with the castle reminded me of a boss battle layer in Zelda lol. So thats how I named him


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Okami said:


> "Gaurdian of the Sunken Temple" -Gaurdna-
> 
> I was playing legend of Zelda Ocarina of time and his little 1 gal tank with the castle reminded me of a boss battle layer in Zelda lol. So thats how I named him


You so get props for Zelda! +500 hearts!! xD 
------

Mars- Red like FAIYAH! 
Miyagi- Bf named him -__- after the "Karate Kid" 
King- I thought it was cute
Smirnoff- He looks like the color of a Smirnoff Ice bottle. xD
Red- She's red. 
Queenie- Thought it was cute/ queen of the sorority 
Princess- My spoiled girl. Always wants attention.
Mai- A Vietnamese name for a yellow blossom (she's blue though). 
Ren- Japanese for "Lilly". 
(unknown blue CT)- No clue what to name him D:


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL! Thanks! he now has hidden items in his lair. (a couple nice cats eye marbles)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... Got a new one...
Shiloh: I dunno... he looked like a Shiloh to me? >.>


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

im a nerdy psychology student, that's why my fishie gets to be little freud LOL


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Grandaughter picked out the betta to replace the goldfish she won at a carnival (died in 1 day) so she got to name it. She picked the fish and named it Jake


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay for a betta named Jake!!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Violet cuz shes violet!


----------



## noahk11 (Oct 12, 2011)

I named mine sushi because bettas are often for some reason associated with japan even though they come from thialand


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I know right  I've heard them be called Chinese fighting fish and Japanese fighting fish and Siamese fighting fish ><


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's see:

Fernando- Peach dal. I liked the name.
Julian-Orange veiltail. Named after my mom's favorite jockey, Julien Leperaux.
Nina (pronounced Neenya) Spanish for little girl. The first name I thought of. 
Reina- crowntail female. Someone said she needed a royal name so I named her Reina, which means queen in Spanish.
Wesley- Doubletail male named after a barn owl in California. 
Dijon- MG dragon plakat- Being a mustard gas I named him Dijon. lol
Zinfandel- I used to have one named Merlot so I decided to name my cellophane Zinfandel. 
Echo- a beautiful blue halfmoon bred by 1fish2fish. I liked the name Echo.
McGee- Another one named after an owl. lol
Makoto- A Japanese name that means "sincerity. 
Leilani- I was looking up names and saw the name and I liked it. I think it means Heavenly Flowers in Hawaiian.


----------



## Ken007 (Oct 13, 2011)

So I named my black betta Knight Rider (Knight) and his partner in crime is Traecer the Clown Pleco(after Mike Traecer, the new guy).


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

my babies- all Japanese names!!!

*Nami-*_wave._ thought it was cute for a fish. My first betta in 2006.
*Ryu*- _dragon._ for his feisty aggression and his explosive colors
*Kasumi*-_ mist. _Spouse named her after a video game character and it was cute
*Izume*- _lightning._ Spouse named him after the "white" color lightning actually is
*Sakura*- _cherry blossom._ after i picked her up I had "japanese cherry blossom" scented lotion sitting nest to me. Her rosy appearance kinda fit 
*Amaya-* _night rain._ the night that I got her it rained for the 1st time during the drought ( im a Texan )
*Natsuko*-_summer sister._ Sakura's biological sister I obtained in summer. 
*Kimiyo-* _next generation. _tried to breed her to get Ryu's spawn. Also she was the start of my "next round" of fish buying. I now have 11 fish!!!
*Japan/"Jappi"*- after his colors- black, red, and white like the japanese flag!
*Okami*- after her colors- red and white- reference to the video game,_ Okami_
*Shiro-*_ fouth son. _ my fourth male betta! 
*Kyoshi-* _pure. _stole name from Tikibirds fish!  I _looove _that name, srry :/
*Aimi*- _love beautiful_. she looked like she would have an "A" name and shes soo darn gorgeous!

***Natsuko and Nami have passed on ='(


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

My fish gollum got his name by flaring at a ring lol.


----------



## fishtankgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

My very first betta - my first love - was Amadeus, but I nicknamed him Amos. My current betta is a beautiful blue and in his fins you can see red and purple. He's perfect! His name is Petri (my daughter picked it out from The Land Before Time movie).

Alicia


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*Gryff *got his name because I wanted something that sounded soft but fierce. 

*Clover* got his name because he is a green marble, and was in terrible condition when I got him. Instead of me being the lucky one, it was his turn. He's slowly getting better and more beautiful day by day.


----------

